# Sand inside Bearded Dragon Enclosures



## MissRuthless (Oct 11, 2019)

Hello,

I want to change some of the substrate in my beardies enclosures

I have tiles and rock, I want to add sand to one half, is this safe ?

I have read dont do it, and its fine.

My beardies arent young ones, they are 3 and a half years old.

I have read to use the play sand found at Bunnings.

So is it an issue or not ? Do you have some sand in yours, if so, how long have you used it for ?
Do they eat it, will it be impact issue ?
[doublepost=1570521225,1570515945][/doublepost]Or better yet excavator clay anyone used it ? Looks interesting
[doublepost=1570754399][/doublepost]anyone ?


----------



## Nadzy (Nov 15, 2019)

red sand from on the side of the road is all i used to use when i had beardies.. They loved it! it was thick enough so they could dig under and hibernate also.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Nov 15, 2019)

As the admin of Australian Bearded Dragon Forum I guarantee sand is fine for beardies as long as you have the right temps, right lights and cleanliness! Plus it is good for their feet,much better than tiles.
I have many reptiles but beardies are my first love and have had them on sand for over 20 years.
The play sand from bunnings is fine I use it and so do a lot of members,I also use red sand in some enclosures.
we looked at the excavator sand when it came out and didn't think it was a great product as it sets rock hard and then can lead to impaction if swallowed. If you want to promote digging try using brickies sand and make it damp so it sticks together or play sand mixed with clay.


----------

